# IT jobs in sydney



## karthik198500 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Guys
how is it market in sydney ?


----------



## karthik198500 (Aug 20, 2014)

I m from java/j2ee background with experience on web development


----------



## Satish0 (Aug 21, 2014)

karthik198500 said:


> I m from java/j2ee background with experience on web development


Any idea about Clinical research Data manager job's demand?


----------



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

When I compare the present IT job market with what it was 3 years back, I would say it is not doing good.


----------

